
Show HN: Fog Machine – Making hosting servers from home more accessible - mStreamTeam
https://fogmachine.io
======
zzo38computer
There are some other kind of servers that someone may wish to install, with or
without RPN, such as:

\- Mail server

\- NNTP server

\- Gopher server

\- HTTP server

\- IRC server

I don't know what the reverse proxy network is capable of.

